# Home theater question



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

What features should I be looking for in a home theater reciever? Ill have a ps3 blu ray and a High def satellite as well as a wii and a xbox 360 hooked up sometimes. I know I want video passthrough. what else should I be looking at? Im trying to stay in the 300 range (ebay prices). I know its not much, but it is what it is. Ill be using the speakers that came with my home theater in a box (decent sony) and then maybe be making my own.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Autiophile said:


> Preamp outputs, audyssey processing if you can get it, depending upon your tv you might want *upscaling of analog inputs to 1080p* in the receiver.


That **** exists? I had no idea. And what is audyssey processing?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

That DVDO unit looks to be quite capable. I was able to get this new for $25 so I figured it was worth it. hi-def conversion DVD player DVD-1080P8 - Hi Def conversion - DVD players | SAMSUNG


Thanks for the Audyssey info.


----------

